# dogs and renting



## Pippa33 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi folks. myself and husband may be moving to malaga area. we have two dogs and would be intereted in hearing your views/experiences in renting a house long term with dogs. are they accepted or are most owners unwilling to allow pets?! Thank you


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Dogs*



Pippa33 said:


> Hi folks. myself and husband may be moving to malaga area. we have two dogs and would be intereted in hearing your views/experiences in renting a house long term with dogs. are they accepted or are most owners unwilling to allow pets?! Thank you


If you are intending to rent via the internet, you will find places that say no pets. With a local estate agency just tell them that you have the dogs and save any problems. Generally, dogs are not seen as a problem, but best to check first of all.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I always found that landlords in Spain were far more welcoming of pets than they are in the UK - maybe because of the lack of carpets and more outside space???

Jo xxx


----------



## Pippa33 (Sep 27, 2014)

Justina said:


> If you are intending to rent via the internet, you will find places that say no pets. With a local estate agency just tell them that you have the dogs and save any problems. Generally, dogs are not seen as a problem, but best to check first of all.


Thank you Justina...reassuring!


----------



## Pippa33 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you... Currently renting in somerset and this is problematic with three animals. Poor cat wont be going to spain....he's 19 and its not fair on him. He will retire with my sister down the road. Thank you !!


----------



## Pippa33 (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you....sounds better than uk!


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Pippa. Bringing dogs to Spain is not all as welcoming as you might think from some of the above replies. For a start the Spanish do not look on animal housepets the way people in the UK do. Lots depend on the accommodation you obtain, the breed of dogs, the general behaviour of the dogs, the general behaviour of the dog owner.

If the dogs tend to bark during siesta, then your Spanish neighbour is likely to be scraped off the ceiling just before he bangs on your door. The same could happen after midnight.

Depending on the breed of dogs, I would obviate apartment accommodation immediately unless the dogs are small and silent. I recommend you rent a place with plenty of space for the dogs to exercise.

I might be giving the impression that I am a dog hater. Please, I am not, I love dogs and am just pointing out what could happen if . . .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the off topic posts are now here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/564066-perreras-animal-rescue-charities.html


----------

